# What are your goats names???



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I just got 3 new Boer girls and i havent a clue what to name them!
The 3 girls that i had before the new arrivals names are >>Lilly, Moma , and baby.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Have you got humans kids? We let our son name all the animals around here. He seems to do a good job with it and has always enjoyed having the opportunity to do so.

The 3 goats he's named: Nick, Molly and Joy-Joy.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I named my 3 boers Attitude, Adeleine and Black Widow. My buck (Attitude) was named after his sire, Addy was just a random name I liked and Black Widow was named by my comic-obsessed friend.

Personally I just tend to pick a name at random. I've also had a saanen doe named Jenny who had 4 buck kids named Butters, Tweek, Link and Ganon, a nubian doe named Talala who had trips named Bender, Fry and Leela, a kiko/spanish named Zoe, a kiko/boer named Azrael, and once upon a long time ago, a very odd, very big, very skinny boer wether I found and caught in the local park named Kelso. Not the brightest bulb in the box. Other names I've used are Maverick, Barclay, Tag, Milky Way, Cow, Lenore, The Thing (no clue what she was, I'll have to post her here one of these days) and Billy.


----------



## SueDaw (Oct 16, 2012)

I have Lady and Nubby. I just watched them. Lady was named after her personality she was so tiny and so dainty when we got her and she pranced around the house like she was first class. Nubby got his name because he had these little nubby horns when we got him and he jabbed us everytime we got near him. It was so funny because he was just a baby and he really thought he was doing some damage...lol Thank goodness he dosent do that anymore !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My momma goats are End of the Line Busy Bee (Bee Bee), and Pocket Sized Waning Moon (Gypsy).

The babies are *Little Tyke* (I nicknamed him that before birth and it stuck), *Three Havens Clarisse Eclair* (Clarisse was a pretty name, Eclair is a pastry since her sire's name is Puff Daddy), *Three Havens Leona Lionheart* (My sister wanted to name one batch of kids after her favorite video game, Kingdom hearts. Leon is a character. Lionheart came when she started to protect her little brother), *Yuffie* (another character in Kingdom Hearts), *Samuel* (we almost lost him in the delivery and named him Samuel after the Bible character -- Samuel was a gift to a woman in the Bible who did not think she could have children), and *Three Havens Patti D.* (named after Patti Dalton, a breeder who came and delivered Sammy and Patti and saved their lives).


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My first goat just showed up one evening. I named her *Lawn Mower*. (A friend said I had to name her and well, she is a 4-footed lawn mower). Then *Midnight* (black Spanish buck) and *Bambi* (dairy doe that looks just like a deer) were given to me already named. *Sport* was only hours old when we got him. Black Dirt was mistaken for spots and my ranch partner wanted to call him Spot thinking he had spots (and as a joke cause Spot is thought of as a name for dogs). When the spots were confirmed to be just dirt, Sport was decided upon. We were given twins (*Boots* and *Zorro*) a little over 7 weeks ago when they were only days old. Boots looks like he is wearing Native American boots and Zorro has a black mask on his face.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love naming! Of corse nobody here likes mine lol! Love all the names you all posted!!

We have had..... J.O.Y. FArm MR Hailey, my mom named her. She really likes that name  J.O.Y. Farm MR Lil' Grace She was our little runt! Mama rejected her and at first we didn't think she was gonna make it.. she was so tiny we started calling her Little Gracie.. Her name was going to be Amazing Grace, but the Little part just stuck  Then J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook (I call her Brooklyn when she is in trouble LOL!) I just LOVE that name!! Then the next littler we had our two wethers Zechariha(sp lol) and Elijah and their sister J.O.Y. Farm RF Love Bug She is my sisters goat and her middle name is Love and we all call her Love Bug so she named her goat Love Bug 
This year we only named two wethers and let the buyers of the other three name them the wethers we had were Ezekial and Levi.. The other 3 were J.O.Y. Farm MR Lilly, and J.O.Y. Farm TK Leah.. and the wether they named Levi LOL! We called him Levi Jr. hehe
The the other goats we own are Phoenix Rising Cream Puff ((Puffy)who is 1/2 sister to some of Woodhaven's!), Phoenix Rising Amaze Me (Mazie) Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap (Snappy) Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia (Georgia LOL!)


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

"Gertrude" (Gerty), Nubian, was named by us. "Lottie" ,Toggenburg,was translated in the best Arkansaw hillbilly tradition, from (Latte').

Bob


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Our bucks are: Ace, Tate, Seth, and Ivan. Our does are: Lena, Ida Goat, Lizzie, and Charlotte. Our babies are: Ella, Lucy (named by my son) and Jacob Marley - so named because his coat is much darker than his eyes and he looks a little spooky. I was given a tiny (4 lb.) pygmy buckling, four hours old, who was rejected by his mom and I bottle-raised him in my house (the weather was too cold to put him out). He thrived, we wethered him, and we named him Lewis after Merriweather Lewis - he's always been a little explorer and totally fearless. We're expecting two Cashmere babies - a buck and a doe - and will name them when we find out what their personalities are like. We always give people names, even to our dogs, cats and sheep.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

We have 5 ND does: Amber Rose (after her mommy, Valentine Rose), Sophie Starlight, Deva-Lu Who (my tiny girl from who-ville), Shady Grove, and Apple Kuchen


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , gotta add mine too 

Sugar Lilly Sunday - Nubian
Tricka la Rue  - Alpine - X ?
Pixie - Saanen
Dixie - Saanen X
Bunny ( Nubian Princess ) She's really a Nubian X Saanen 
Rosita ( C ) LaMancha and I forgot the rest 
Daisy Mae - Nubian, twin to Dasha
Dasha - Nubian
Jenni - Boer X LaMancha


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Let's see.... we've got all Nigerians and the names are:

These are the does I didn't name:
Rain Drop
Mood Swing
Cloey
Elfin Magic 
Ragtime 
French Twist
Festival 
Katie
Angelica

The does I did name :
Isolde
Fimbrithil (from the lord of the rings- Treebeard the Ent's lost wife)
Guinevere
Helena
Ruby

The bucks- I named them all:
Leonidas
King Arthur
King Tut
Charlemagne
King Ramesses

And the wethers - the kids named them all :
Gus
Draco
Hercules 
Aliosius
Hugo

Oh no! Now you've forced me to count them!! Must forget the number... must FORGET the number!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL!!! I'll take some off your hands!  LOL!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually Ragtime, Angelica, and Helena are all sale pending  so that makes me feel better lol


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

My goats' names are
Altheda
Sultan
Daisy
Cameo
Desire
Vilijami
Petteri
Sari
Tullia
Heikki
And those we used to own.
Ginger
Blanket
Sari
Blackfoot
Pippi
Atticus
Rosie
Kota
Louise
Lewis


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, my horse's name was Cameo


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

names will come to you as you get to know their personality. If registered - it usually follows the lines of the dam - but sometimes it is just what they remind me of ..... such as I have one Hooligan - named another one Rogue - another was Sailor's Moon (called her mooners) another was Idaho's last hoorah (call her hoorah or hooey)


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

My boys are:

Spiral
Galen
Goliath
Caliber
Clandestine affair (Clancy)
Carter

And the girls are:

Juli Ann
Girl Scout
Satin
Scout's Honor (Honor)
Amazing Grace (Gracie)
Sophisticated Lady (Sophie)
Black Pearl
Mystery
Magnolia (Maggie or Mags)
Glory Anna (Glory)
Salena
Blanca
Shirley 
Marti
Macy


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My first four goats were Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme. Then came Chickory, Nightshade, Rosemary II, Ivy, Nutmeg, Meadowsweet, Tigerlily, Sweet Woodruff, Buckthorn, Kahlua and Stoli (Kahlua already had a name when I got her, and Stoli is the buck I got to use with her). Parsley, Rosemary, Thyme, Nightshade and Meadowsweet are all in new homes and my meat kids don't get names. I like herb/plant/flower names but make occasional exceptions to my theme (If I keep any of Kahlua and Stoli's kids they will be named after liquors or mixed drinks, or maybe given Russian names since Kahlua, Stoli and cream makes a White Russian, lol. )


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My goaties are Pan, (my bottle baby alpine/ND wether), Sprite (my ND/pygmy buck) and Summer (ND doe).
Pan is still my baby. He came inside the house this afternoon and ran right to my bedroom, ran up the dog steps and settled down in my bed LOL! I felt so bad making my little guy get up, out of the bed and go outside .


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

My boys are Charlie(son of Heston:laugh: ), Wrangler, and Jacob and Esau(twins that are totally different). My girls are: Cool Enough, Paisley, Melanie, Daphne, Caroline, It'sMaybelline (I was reading a magazine when I came up with this one),Miss Elvira (she a black beauty), and Perdita (means "lost one"; she just showed up one day in my pasture and was never claimed).


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Skyla, I love your sister's middle name! I HATE mine! It's Jo; Jo is a guys name not a girls name. JMO

My goats name is Miracle. She one of triplets. She was born out in my uncle's field. They found her out there still in the sac and she had a sister who they found still in the sac and dead. Mommy only wanted to keep one baby, her son. My aunt and uncle brought Miracle inside and tube fed her colostrum that night. She slept in the house in a dog crate. My aunt called me that night and told me all about it. She said the baby probably wasn't going to live. I told her if it did to name her Miracle. The next morning she called and said it made it through the night! We came down to the house that day and of course I get attached to her and beg and plead to bring her home. So we did! That's my little story of how my Miracle came to be!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie( she has black boots)
Binkey( her breeder named her)
Angel (she's not only white but came along shortly after I lost my Dolly)
Teddy( named after my boss)
Heidi( sweet chunky pygmy whose name suits her)
Penelope( Princess Penny well suited to a distinguished sounding name)
Murphy (named by his mama's owner when he arrived with 3 siblings)
Foxy Lil' Lady ( Foxy looked just like a little fox when she was born and is a very sweet little lady)
Whimsical (Whimsey was named by her breeder)
Crisp (Crispy was named by his breeder and my hubby has taken to calling him Crispy Cream!)


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

What fun thread! My two pet Boers are Sid & Nancy.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Boer does

Lucy
Presley
Molly
Foxy
Simba
Patch
Sparkey
Stripe
Bayleigh
Biter
Acey
Primrose
Violet
Katy

Boer Bucks

Moose (ICEMAN)
Charley (Dynoright) 

Lamanchas

Bliss
Angela
Katrina

Alpine does 

Molly
Susie
Kelsey 
Bunny
Bonnie

Alpine bucks

Billy


The alpines are just boarding at our place- we don't own them.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

My two Pygmy/ND wethers are named Gilligan and Skipper :laugh:


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> My goaties are Pan, (my bottle baby alpine/ND wether), Sprite (my ND/pygmy buck) and Summer (ND doe).
> Pan is still my baby. He came inside the house this afternoon and ran right to my bedroom, ran up the dog steps and settled down in my bed LOL! I felt so bad making my little guy get up, out of the bed and go outside .


 I'm glad I'm not the only one with a goat in the bed - my little bottle guy Lewis was only 4 lbs when I brought him home and I didn't want him to grow up with a personality disorder :laugh: because I figured babies find security sleeping with their mothers and I wanted him to thrive. I'm still getting mocked out about that. (I did put a diaper on him, though.)


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

My ND does are Madeline, Athena, Julep, Arpeggio and Mango


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have
Sky
Grace
Prim Rose
Lancelot
Double-dash
Montana
Quinn
Shady Grove
Lyra
Moose
and I think that's it...


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My buck is Terence (Terry) and the girls are Gold, Penny, Willow and Uhura. Other goats I've had before have been Zoe, Zelda, Peter Pan, Tinkerbell, Sweetart, Fudge, Silver,Harley, Quinn, Gracie, Pixie, Cassie, Vinnie, James, Peter, Prancer, George and Blaze. Hope this helps!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well as you can see in my signature my goats names are Beep, Candice, Victoria and Dante. Beep's original name was Rachel but it didn't really fit and my mom kept saying she was beeping when she was little so it just stuck. Candice was named after my cousin who is allot like her in personality. Victoria was named after my aunt Vicky's bakery business called Sweet Victoria's since she took two hours out of her busy day and delivered her to me. Dante's name was suggested by LuvMyNDG's. I actually had it in the back of my mind after playing the PS2 game Devil May Cry but she confirmed it. I also had a goat named Flower, Betty, Bell and Kit-Kat(after the candy since she was brown).


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I have: 

Eclair 
Fiona
Madeleine
Charlotte 

and the two Nubians I put a deposit on are Harmonee and Symphony.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, my first does name is Spicey, so her daughters have been named Cinnamon, Sugar, and Cocoa. If she has doelings this time, will name one Nutmeg.
The bucks: 
Remington
Sundance
Samaurai
The does:
Ginger
Sammy
Amber
Pixie
Gypsy
Jasmine
Anabelle
Isabelle
Ruby
Delilah
Molly
Mya
Joan
DeeDee
Yonna
Savannah
Cozy
Layla
Lilo
Maggie
Fancy
And I havent come up with a name yet for Fancys full sister, she is half Spanish/half Boer, with a lighter roan head just like her sister but a name eludes me right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I always loved the name Naria
I'll use it one day when I get a doe that it fits


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 1 Boer and my daughter named her Molly Mae even before we laid eyes of her. It actually fit her perfect.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

My little pygmy/ND cross wether is Nigel, although he also gets called Goat Boy. Lol. He was named when I got him, but it seems to fit.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I asked..and I DEFINATLY RECIEVED!!! Thanks EVERYONE...and man...I love the stories...
I have to decided to name one of my girls TESSA...It fits her..(dont ask me why..she just looks like a TESSA to me..)...  ;~)... lol...
And my wife has named another one of the new girls TINA..( from Napoleon Dynamite) >> Thats gotta be one of the stupidest movies ive ever watched! lol... One more name to go !


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Micgrace said:


> I have 1 Boer and my daughter named her Molly Mae even before we laid eyes of her. It actually fit her perfect.


Micgrace >> your Molly Mae Looks just like my Lilly Bell!!
I had to look twice! ...I was like..."I dont remember posting that pic" ....LOL....


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

My oldest daughter has named most of our goats. We usually have them for a while to see what name fits them. I also have this thing were if we buy twin sisters together I give them names that go together. 
We have 
Lou Lou
Paint
Dottie
Ginger
Spice-twin to Ginger
Coral
Reef-twin to Coral
Chrome-her reg name
Daisy
Kansas- thats where I bought her lol
Casanova
Stitch
Angel
Babe
Rock
Dos
Dunnie
Rags


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess I'll add my previous goats too! They all have names in pairs  All these were Boers

Marco and Polo
Pancho and Lefty
and Pablo (Poor Pablo didn't have anyone to be named with)


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine are named Merlin and Arthur...from Camelot. 

They were going to be named Willow and Gem...but when I met them, those names didn't suit them.
Maybe my next set of kids, right?


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nubian Buck - Charlie (he just seems like a charlie)
Pygmy Buck - Levi (he just seemed like a Levi)
Obershali - Abe (he is color of penny and abe on penny you get it)


Pygmy herd Queen - Grandma (grumpy old lady)
pygmy doe - Faline (baby and caramel colored looks like deer)
Pygmy doe - Rosie (little black doe so cute)
Kiko doe - Nibby (one nosey goat)
Kiko Doe - Frosty (she is white and kinda distant)
Nubian/Saneen Doe - Snowflake (all white)
Alpine - Kissee (she kisses more then my husband)
Alpine - Cammy (she is chamoise colored)
Boer - Nilla (came prenamed is all white like vanilla)
Nubian - Connie (name still pending but for now her name is this)

We like to get to know our goats before giving them permanent names.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll give you all my goat's names from the past and present. 

*Does*
Lady
Rosie
Cotton
Silkie
Missy
Pearl
Ginny
Clover
Lilly
Chloe
Lacey
Bunny
Margaritaville (nicknamed Margie)
Painted Lady (nicknamed Muffin)
A-Kae-A (nicknamed Annie)

*Bucks/Wethers*
Quinn
Stanley
Buzz
Woody
Bear
Jack
FireCracker
Earl Gray (nicknamed Sparkie)
Dynamite


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

My ND/Fainters are Tinkerbelle and Brutus. Or more lovingly referred to as: Stinkerbelle and Brucifer.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

You could start your herd with theme names. We started off with USA towns and that quickly became no fun at all. We originally thought to have all the babies born to Abelene(goat) would have 'A' names such as "Atlas" Axis and so on.. but I have to have a name that fits the animal well..

Then we tried out plant and weed names like Teasel and Nettle.. but then.. their babies... ended up with 'out of theme names' like Cabela, or (Heart) as you see in my avator photo, Daisy, Astar, Daffodil.
This year.. we named them Indian Spice names as our daughternlaw is from India and we had fun with.. ('Dalchini and Masala). 

You have to just give a name that fits and you like to refer to them with. It sure wasnt working to not name our wethers and only call them a number because .. they will be called something silly anyway so.... 
Even our wethers that end up in the freezer have names. Ferdinand, Cletus.. but now Cletus is called doofy Cletus- and they end up having nick names- like dofus.

It is best in my opinion to try not to limit yourself to 'theme names' but a lot of people do this and have an easier time naming their animals. 
You could name them candy bar names or candy names. like Skittles, dumdum, Big Hunk, Snickers, Rollo, Tootsie, Airhead, or ???


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*My Goats Names*

I must add to the list! Here are a list of my Nigerian Dwarf goats names..The names just come to me. Once I get to know them, it's usually pretty easy for me to give them a name

Present:

~Jasmine~ The Queen Jasmine (registered name): Mother to Stardust
~Stardust~ The Pretty Girl Stardust (registered name) Mother to Skye
~Honeysuckle~The Angel Honeysuckle (registered name) Mother to Marigold
~Marigold~ 4 Heart JD Angel Wing Marigold (registered name)
~Skye~ 4 Heart DB My Lady Skyedancer (registered name)
~Willow~ The Chaverah Farm Willow Heart (registered name)

Past:

~Petal~
~Hazel~
~Booth~ (from the show Bones
~Lancelot~ (from the show Bones, or from Camelot
~Fawn~
~Fresca~
~Moon~
~Comet~
~Chaco~
~Rose~
~Whisper~
~Quartz~ (now known as Etta)
~Cliff~
~Clay~
~May~
~April~
~June~
~Magic~
~Precious~
~Galaxy~
~Queen~
~Wrangler~
~Tex~
~Clyde~ (RIP)

I think that's everyone! Wow, I didn't realize I've named that many goats! And still more naming to come this spring.. What fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our current goats names are:
Snow White <well we call her Meannie lol>
Ithma
Madison
Wysteria
Lyrica
Stargazer
Spitfire <I can't call her Spit or Fire, so we call her S.P. lol>

Buck is....The Big Bang Theory haha!!

Sometimes it's fun to find a theme...on the does we are doing My Little Pony names <Wysteria, Lyrica>. Next year I think the kids will go with more 'modern day' pony names...we just didn't have an applejack or fluttershy kinda kid this year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Micgrace said:


> I have 1 Boer and my daughter named her Molly Mae even before we laid eyes of her. It actually fit her perfect.


Kids just know these things , its amazing , lol.
My two little girls are Daisy Mae and Dasha. I had their names picked before I even had them. I just knew that when I got my Nubians , I was going to name two of them Daisy Mae and Dasha  
I love asking kids what they would want to name a certain animal. They always 
come up with the perfect names


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Alot of mine are named after country singers. I have Reba, Faith, Mcgraw(wether) gretchen, brooks,Dunn, joey, Rory. Bucks Toby and Garth. Llama, trace. The rest of my goats just get whatever fits. Except the 2 I let my neice and nephew name. They got ****** and Scooby. ****** is of course white.I had Montel, Oprah and Rosie. Montel and oprah have crossed the bridge though. They were my first 3 goats


----------

